# How much do you feed your fluffs?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I took Violet to the vets yesterday, she was concerned about her weight. I feed mine twice a day. I started Fromm a couple months ago and all three have gained weight. Violet is a bigger Yorkie(8pounds) even though her parents were smaller, the vet said that's a good weight for her. She said to give her 1/3 cup of food a day, and only vegetables for treats. does that seem right? It doesn't seem like much food, but I know I have to cut the food back.The Yorkies are little pigs, always scouring for crumbs and food. I have to sit with the Malts when they eat or the Yorkies would steal it!!Violet gained a whole pound!!!She's getting a wide behind!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Which Fromm four-star flavor do you feed? The website is great- shows you all of the nutrition contents of each flavor. Some flavors have more fat percentage than others. The whitefish/potato flavor is the lowest in calories and overall fat- maybe Violet can try that one.

http://frommfamily.com/products/four-star/dog

Obi is about 5.5 pounds (sometimes more) but pretty slender. He eats 1/2 cup per day of Fromm Four Star (currently getting a 50/50 mix of Game Bird recipe and Pork&Applesauce). He gets 1/4 cup for breakfast and 1/4 cup for dinner. He is 1.5 years old and fairly active. He usually gets vegetables and cheerios as his treats, sometimes chicken breast. I usually top his food with veggies or a small amount of cooked oatmeal. I think having low-cal treats really helps prevent weight gain too since those are usually calories that are overlooked.


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to feed Toki 1/2 cup each day of the grain-free Fromm and it was entirely too much! She went from around 9 pounds up to a solid 10 and the vet said that we needed to trim her down, especially due to hip issues. She now weighs around 8.8 pounds, largely as a result of me cutting back her food. 

To get her weight down, we used about 1/2 cup of a 360 calorie food daily but when I transition Toki back to the GF Fromm (around 400-410 calories per cup), I will probably feed something closer to 1/3 cup to maintain her weight (this is based also on her activity level which is somewhat limited after her FHO surgery until we get the okay from the vet to increase the intensity and frequency  ). 

I agree with you that 1/3 cup seems like such a small amount of food though! But following the feeding guidelines or close to the guidelines on the back of the bag caused Toki to chunk up. And yes! Yorkies are total piglets! When we go back home to my parents', Toki always tries to hoover up any kibble that has been left unattended haha


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Which Fromm four-star flavor do you feed? The website is great- shows you all of the nutrition contents of each flavor. Some flavors have more fat percentage than others. The whitefish/potato flavor is the lowest in calories and overall fat- maybe Violet can try that one.
> 
> Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods
> 
> Obi is about 5.5 pounds (sometimes more), and eats 1/2 cup per day of Fromm Four Star (currently getting a 50/50 mix of Game Bird recipe and Pork&Applesauce). He gets 1/4 for breakfast and 1/4 cup for dinner. He is 1.5 years old and fairly active. He usually gets vegetables and cheerios as his treats, sometimes chicken breast. I usually top his food with veggies or a small amount of cooked oatmeal.


I rotate the Fromm . Right now it's Salmon Tunalini. I'll check out the website. I've been so concerned about the protein , never really thought about the calories. Thanks!!the 1/3 cup sounds right. Since it's gotten cold they haven't been as active.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow 1/3 cup a day seems so little and veggie treats :blink:. I just started to feed Boo Fromm too but I give him almost a full bowl which is 250ml 2 times a day......


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy has also put on weight since switching her to Fromm we are currently on surf and turf! I feed 1/2 a cup in total and feed twice a day too!

I brought this up on another discussion and have decided to do just a little under 1/4 in the morn and eve and cut down on the treats!! 

I too was going to say we are out less walking because the weather isnt good so that probably isnt helping carrying a few winter pounds!!!:HistericalSmiley:

Funny that a few of us have noticed a weight gain since switching to Fromm!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all , we'll was wondering if anyone can help ,my Albert I weighed him today and he is 9lbs .. It must be the treats as he doesn't eat all that much dry food .. Is this too heavy for a 5 mth Maltese boy or will he lose the puppy fat ? X


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggles, our Yorkie was over eight pounds and Chrissy our Malt was over 8 as well. Too heavy for my and our Vet's liking. We switched to the Blue Buffalo maintenance formula for a while and their weight seemed to go down to a better weight. However, our Chrissy tends to put it on so I will be switching her back to the maintenance formula for a little bit. They are both eating 1/4 cup in AM and PM of BB Longevity which has less protein than other varities.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Hi all , we'll was wondering if anyone can help ,my Albert I weighed him today and he is 9lbs .. It must be the treats as he doesn't eat all that much dry food .. Is this too heavy for a 5 mth Maltese boy or will he lose the puppy fat ? X


Is he a cross breed or pure maltese, 9lbs does seem a little heavy at 5 months but that doesnt mean anything some stop growing earlier, some are a little heavier...more to love :wub:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Maizy has also put on weight since switching her to Fromm we are currently on surf and turf! I feed 1/2 a cup in total and feed twice a day too!
> 
> I brought this up on another discussion and have decided to do just a little under 1/4 in the morn and eve and cut down on the treats!!
> 
> ...


We haven't been walking much either, only for potty LOL it's 0 degree's here and it's only the beginning of Winter and it'll be my first Winter with Boo. It's going to be tough. Wow I guess Boo will gain weight too since I just switched to Fromm too :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Snuggles, our Yorkie was over eight pounds and Chrissy our Malt was over 8 as well. Too heavy for my and our Vet's liking. We switched to the Blue Buffalo maintenance formula for a while and their weight seemed to go down to a better weight. However, our Chrissy tends to put it on so I will be switching her back to the maintenance formula for a little bit. They are both eating 1/4 cup in AM and PM of BB Longevity which has less protein than other varities.


Was this when they were on Fromm they put on weight??? Maizy was about 7lbs and is now about 7.8lbs i know this is minimal but i prefer her to be closer to the 7lbs rather than the 8!

I can cope with the cold it doesnt get quite as cold here as it does for you guys but the RAIN is driving me mad!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky gets one half scrambled egg with green peppers and basil every morning cooked in olive oil, and 20-30 kibble pieces each night. He usually gets some frozen peas and a couple of baby carrots for treats. He also gets a spoonful of whatever veg I have for supper. If I am eating an apple or pear he will have a piece of that. I do keep kibble out all day and he sometimes will eat a bit of the kibble. If I have ravioli, a muffin, etc, he will get the tniest piece, unless he sneaks some - and he is a little thief. He is denitely not over or under weight and is a ball of energy. He really is not into other treats, and I don't eat sweets and pastries so the tend not to be in the house unless I am having company, so no cookies or anything like that.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I feed Zoe 2 ounces of wet food in the morning and 2 ounces in the evening but Zoe is small at 5 lbs. My Mom's Yorkie is 10 lbs. and she feeds him about 2 1/2 ounces twice a day (wet food) and seems like he is hungry all the time. Maybe you can cut down on her treats and give fruit or veggie instead and cut down on the am food only and see how it goes.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I started Lilly on Origen Senior several months ago. She put some weight on, so I switched her and the babies to Acana Grasslands. Lilly has continued to gain weight. I need to switch her again....any suggestions. BTW..Lily is 8.5 yrs old and has been lean most of her life.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It's important to know how many CALORIES your pups need.... And depending on weight, activity, and age each many need a different amount.

But knowing how many calories your dog needs will help with any weight issues.

Every food is different, and even different "flavors" have different calorie amounts per cup. So it's important to figure out the amount your dog needs. Otherwise.... they can gain weight.

Look at the bag... find the Kcal per cup (usual measurement) and then figure out how many calories Violet needs: Dog Food Calculator

As far as Arthur.....

He is a puppy.... so I wouldn't restrict his food. Make sure he isn't eating massive amounts, but he is also a puppy and it's important he gets what he needs to grow.

Based on his weight and age, I'd say he is a mix.... perhaps a Bichon mix.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi ! No ! Albert is full Maltese I have his paperwork does he look like a cross ?!!!!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Did you see both the mum and dad? what size were they that is normally a good indicator of what size he may be although not always entirely accurate!!

Unfortunatly there are alot of breeders in the UK that mix malteses with bichon as it is very hard to tell and bichons are more common over here than malteses, im not saying Albert is a cross im just saying alot of breeders sadly do it and paperwork is sometimes worthless! 

Maizy is a cross with a shihtzu her mum is full maltese and her dad is maltese with a teeny tiny bit of shihtzu in him. The breeder was honest to me and told me she is a slight cross but as she stated herself she could have sold maizy as a maltese and noone would have known and she could have made ALOT more money!!

All of this information i found out after joining SM, it doesnt matter now what our pups are albert is so cute and you clearly love him alot so just enjoy him!! Unless you are going to show him paperwork doesnt mean anything your love is far more important!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes I suppose Lisa , thanks , his mum was pretty small and his dad was small , actually prob Alberts size , my scales could be out a pound or two il check the vets tomorrow when he goes for his wormer , iv got his kc papers , and he cost an awful lot of money I would be annoyed with the breeder though as I was thinking of getting a wee girl or boy for him after Christmas from her ....  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

And honestly I could not tell maizy had any thing else in her apart from Maltese x


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do 1/4 cup in the morning and in the evening for both of my dogs. Rocky is about 6ish lb, Tucker is still growing and I"m not sure his weight but he's smaller than Rocky. It always seems that no matter what I'm feeding it works out to 1/4 of a cup twice a day. Even with THK, it's 1/4 cup.

I would feed Tucker more, he's very lean, but he won't eat more, I do sometimes feed Rocky a tad bit less, depending on if he has more padding on his back and sides. 

I found this very useful and it made me understand how Rocky was packing on a bit of weight once I worked out the calories(I count calories for myself so it was relatively easy  ) :

Dog Food Calculator


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hmmmm, Pipper also eats Fromm and he gets about 3/4 cup a day (split into 2 meals) with added veggies and he weighs between 12 and 13 lbs. Do you think I should cut back so he looses some weight.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Is pipper a fully Maltese I hope you don't minde asking x


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Is pipper a fully Maltese I hope you don't minde asking x


I got Pipper from a lady who bred her pets (aka a BYB, I guess. I didn't know any better) She had both parents on site and they were both Maltese but thats all I know.

And no, I don't mind you asking.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ahh , we'll pipper looks full Maltese to me  looks just like Albert xx lovely baby


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Hmmmm, Pipper also eats Fromm and he gets about 3/4 cup a day (split into 2 meals) with added veggies and he weighs between 12 and 13 lbs. Do you think I should cut back so he looses some weight.


I'm trying to figure this all out too, I don't want them fat, I want them healthy so I'll cut back and when Violet goes for her yearly checkup in Feb. We'll see how it goes. She loves to eat, so the vet said to fill in with veggies.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm trying to figure this all out too, I don't want them fat, I want them healthy so I'll cut back and when Violet goes for her yearly checkup in Feb. We'll see how it goes. She loves to eat, so the vet said to fill in with veggies.


Maybe I will gradually cut back on the kibble too. I can always add more veggies. He goes crazy for the veggies.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> I rotate the Fromm . Right now it's Salmon Tunalini. I'll check out the website. I've been so concerned about the protein , never really thought about the calories. Thanks!!the 1/3 cup sounds right. Since it's gotten cold they haven't been as active.




Deb, i noticed that your feeding the grain free, that could be why Violet has gained weight. Some pups tend to gain weight with a grain free diet since it usually means higher in fat and protein.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I stopped feeding mine Kibble because it is so high in calories. I was told Sasha (13) should be getting about 170 and Lola about 200. Every time you change a formula even within the same brand you should readjust the amount you feed them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Deb, i noticed that your feeding the grain free, that could be why Violet has gained weight. Some pups tend to gain weight with a grain free diet since it usually means higher in fat and protein.


I haven't done all grain free, but I see the difference now. I think that I was feeding too much


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw Lisa's post and question from earlier today... Snuggles nor Chrissy have never been on Fromm, and only on Blue Buffalo for quite some time now. I have always tried to be very conscious of the protein and calorie intake and the Longevity variety has both. However, Chrissy still has to go back on the BB Maintenance formula for a little while to help her shed some of her extra weight.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I just saw Lisa's post and question from earlier today... Snuggles nor Chrissy have never been on Fromm, and only on Blue Buffalo for quite some time now. I have always tried to be very conscious of the protein and calorie intake and the Longevity variety has both. However, Chrissy still has to go back on the BB Maintenance formula for a little while to help her shed some of her extra weight.


Thanks for the info! we have been trying grain free to see if it helps maizys itching currently i havent noticed any difference so if after the next bag it i
still dont see a difference i am going to try the grain inclusive which are lower in protein!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness is about 7.5 pounds and she gets less than 1/4 c. twice a day. Since Tessa is a mix, she's closer to 10 pounds and gets 1/4 c twice a day. Both maintain their weight nicely on those amounts, and we don't do a lot of treats - 2 or 3 very low calorie treats per day only.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

this is a great question! I feed our babies Blue Buffalo life protection formula. Roxy, our tiny Yorkie, weighs around 4.5 pds and I give her about a 1/3 cup per day, and I have since added a couple of teaspoons of the wet blue buffalo homestyle food, for Toy breeds. She is the pickiest eater, and wouldnt eat anything. Now she loves it! However, I am wondering If i am giving her too much?? She seems a little heavier?

Max, our Maltese pup gets about a 1/4 of a cup of the dry food, mixed with the wet blue buffalo homestyle food for puppies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

1/3 cup is what my vet told me to feed my 8 pound Yorkie, and 1/4 for my 6 pound Malt.if yours are really active and not gaining a lot of weight, then I would think that's what they should be eating.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks! I will just keep feeding them that amount and see how they do. It really doesnt seem that much, but they have such tiny tummies.


----------

